# Wild Life



## williamjack (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, I want to see wild animals LIVE in Australia. When I should go?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

And don't forget our killer wild life lol of which we are strangely proud snakes spiders and box jellyfish. U live in the city and I have possums in my backyard. If u go out if the city into the country area u will see kangaroos everywhere - don't drive at dusk or dawn it's dangerous as that's when they graze on the sides of the road and a kangaroo through ur windscreen is not fun at all . Cros generally found wild in Northern Queensland but I don't recommend u go looking for them.i do recommend u visit Australia zoo if visiting Brisbane - founded by our beloved Steve Irwin and it's almost like seeing the animals in the wild but a lot safer and easier


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

williamjack said:


> Hi, I want to see wild animals LIVE in Australia. When I should go?


Ballarat Wildlife Park in Victoria also nice to visit....cheeeers...


----------



## The Campervan Man (Feb 23, 2013)

Kangaroo Island has to be one of the best places...I think I saw every native creature on the island when I went! Even Saw an Echidna!


----------



## Bennyp (Dec 12, 2013)

Any national park haha. Kangaroo Island specifically would be good. Depends what you want to see..


----------

